# Tip



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Picked up an old lady today. Sitting at a bus stop, and the busses had stopped running. 
A nice man put her in the car and said that she was taking a ride on his account and is that ok. I said, "sure".
The destination was the local homeless shelter.
She was the NICEST old lady I've talked to in ages. Her clothes were old and frayed, but clean. So was she. We talked a little bit about the weather and stuff. 
On the way there she started fiddling with a medicine bottle - in it was a few rolled up bills and some change. She said, "I have to tip you when we get there." I said, "No. Really, you don't." I'm thinking she doesn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of - and she needs that money way more than me.
We get there and she is very grateful for the ride, and hands me $2 and some coin. 
I really don't want to take it, but turning it down might hurt her feelings. I thanked her for her generosity and she got out to go into the homeless shelter.

Next ride I pick up some Richy Rich 25ish puke wearing $300 tennis shoes, drunk off his ass at 3pm going to his girlfriends house, and he tips me ZERO.

This is a real f****d up world.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"For the wisdom of this world is foolishness in God's sight."
- 1 Cor 3:19 (NIV)


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I don't understand why you are complaining about tips. I don't. if someone tips you, you take it.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

It's the people who have the world and don't tip he's complaining about.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

I've found that those who probably make the least amount of money tip the best. I'm rarely tipped by those who exit waterfront McMansions for a trip to the airport. I read an article on charitable donations which backs this up. Sad.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was a lad of about 14, in 1968, I ran away from a bad situation at home in San Francisco. Ended up in Seattle at 3am on a cold and drizzly night. Found a dark doorway to hunker down in. Woke up at sunup with a guy shaking me. Turns out he was a Captain in the Salvation Army, I was sleeping outside his office. 
He told me to come in. I did. He made a pot of coffee and gave me a day old sandwich - breakfast. At his prodding I told him my tale of woe. He encouraged me to call my dad in LA. I did. Dad told me to come to him. 
Now, this was back in the day when money didn't move quickly. I had none. The Captain took me to the bus station and bought a ticket to LA for $16.50 and gave me a bag lunch for the trip. I told him if he'd give me an address, I would pay him back and he said, "The next time you run across someone who needs that $16.50 you give them my money, ok? Then we'll be even." 
If I had a nickel for every time I've given that money away, I'd be rich. 
He might have saved my life that day. He, at least, changed it for the better.

So, what's the point? We are out there on the streets every day/night. We see chit. Every once in a while we run into someone that just needs a little bit of help. Just a little. Try not to become jaded. Have a heart. I didn't want to take that old lady's money, but I didn't want to insult her either (gotta keep _some_ pride). What I will do is give her $2 away. Over and over. 
That SA Captain's words ring in my ears to this day - a half century later. And he probably never realized how much his simple kind act was worth.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> When I was a lad of about 14, in 1968, I ran away from a bad situation at home in San Francisco. Ended up in Seattle at 3am on a cold and drizzly night. Found a dark doorway to hunker down in. Woke up at sunup with a guy shaking me. Turns out he was a Captain in the Salvation Army, I was sleeping outside his office.
> He told me to come in. I did. He made a pot of coffee and gave me a day old sandwich - breakfast. At his prodding I told him my tale of woe. He encouraged me to call my dad in LA. I did. Dad told me to come to him.
> Now, this was back in the day when money didn't move quickly. I had none. The Captain took me to the bus station and bought a ticket to LA for $16.50 and gave me a bag lunch for the trip. I told him if he'd give me an address, I would pay him back and he said, "The next time you run across someone who needs that $16.50 you give them my money, ok? Then we'll be even."
> If I had a nickel for every time I've given that money away, I'd be rich.
> ...


Awesome story!! Bumping it so other posters can be inspired too.


----------

